# Top Notch



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

A big thank you to Sid at Coversure for the fantastic service and great price for my company insurance. Thanks guys,
Steve


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers Steve :thumb:

I'll let Syd know when i'm back in the office on Thursday.


----------

